# Solved: win 10 dual boot can win 10 find and run programs installed by win 7 "Windows



## johnesteer (Sep 11, 2007)

i have win 7 and it is working fine with lots of programs, paid and free and many without discs etc.
i expect to set up a dual boot ... win 7 and win 10
i have never created a dual boot before and i'm not a "techy"

#1 can the win 10 find what ever it needs and run the "installed" win 7 programs?

#2 should i just plod along with the win 10 and gradually download and install programs on win 10 while using win 7 for most of my work until i get most of the programs running in win 10?
i can't afford to buy a bunch more programs and i'm getting too old to just jump in and find and download/install a bunch of programs all at once

#3 how will auto updates of windows and other programs and drivers work with the dual boot setup?

thanks for your comments/advice


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

#1 No. Dual boot means separate and independent OS installations. You run one or the other, but only one at any given time.

#2 Yes, that'll work.

#3 Updates for Windows 8.1 and prior systems still unchanged. Updating in Windows 10 is broken, and apparently Microsoft intends it to stay broken. Updates are downloaded whenever Microsoft decides and you have no control on which are installed and the only way to prevent installation is to never restart or shut down and even that may not suffice. Maybe there are new non-obvious options that I just have not yet found.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Windows Update isn't just 'broken'. It has been removed from the Control Panel and will stay that way on purpose. It is still in PC Settings, but whether that is just so Windows 10 preview users can get their build updates or a permanent relocation we won't find out until the final product comes. out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That is correct, golddust. But until and unless I can set "notify me when updates are available but I will decide when and if to download and to install" I will continue to call updates "broken."


----------



## johnesteer (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you very much for your comments and advice...thanks to all who provided advice
One more question please, 
Is there an advantage to installing the "preview" in the dual boot section?
Or should I just wait until the actual win 10 is available for install. That would be in July, correct?
Thanks again
John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is there an advantage to installing the "preview" in the dual boot section?


Sure. But first, the major *dis*advantage is that you would be running a pre-release version that could possibly trash your "good" system. The risk is small, but don't ignore it. I have had the Preview dual booted on one of my laptops since the first build, but that is not my primary (nor secondary) PC. I also make periodic image backups of the "good" system.

The chief advantage in my mind is the ability to get a taste of the new OS before committing to it. Since it will cost no money that is less of a concern than for all previous Windows versions, but I haven't seen any proof yet that you can (easily and straightforwardly) get the free Windows 10 without "upgrading" (replacing) your current Windows 7 or 8.1.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

one thing, win10 is an upgrade. you can create a dual boot but once you install win10 you will have to eventually remove the operating system that justified the upgrade, otherwise it could be declared non genuine. 

you can set up a dual boot without any problems using the technical preview, IMO, since it is a little over a month before the actual released, it may be best to wait.


----------



## johnesteer (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks renegade600,but now you got me scared
Which will be "non genuine"? If it is the win 7, then I expect there won't be many significant updates for it after release of win 10 so since my win 7 is working very well, what would be the issues if I can get most of the program's I need installed on win10, say by Christmas, and then can do virtually all of my stuf on win 10? I would keep the win7 as a "backup" system.
I really appreciate you advice and from all others
Oh, if win7is "non genuine", would the automatic update system continue to work but just not update the Microsoft stuff?
Much appreciated
John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

IF it is against Microsoft's licensing (and it probably will be) to use the free Windows 10 and also continue to use the Windows that is supposedly being upgraded then

a. we will not provide any help to do that;
b. we will not provide any help for the "old" system (or the new one, depending on how the restriction is written); and
c. you should not ask for such help here.

So, please do not continue with any questions like those in post # 8. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## johnesteer (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks
I do not want to do anything ilegal 
Thanks for your clear response
Guess if I want to set up a dual boot then I would have to buy a win 10 to have a a ilegal setup and thereby legally continue with the win7 gradually build up win10 with the set of programs thT I need
Thanks to all


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Guess if I want to set up a dual boot then I would have to buy a win 10 ...


That will probably be the case, but we do not yet know that for sure. At least, I haven't seen anything, Just going on the history of Windows "Upgrade" editiions.

You are welcome.


----------

